# who makes the best custom strings and cables for compound bows now?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

1st off >>>------> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

2nd >>>------> there are plenty of awesome string builders here on Archery Talk ..

*Ex-Wolverine , ProLine , 60x , Baldy's , John's Custom , Extreme 1 *


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget Wicked1! BTW, welcome!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline 60x and breathn all make good strings. i prefer proline but any of these makers will do you right...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Stubby'smom said:


> Don't forget Wicked1! BTW, welcome!


Opps , thought I put him on there .. sorry


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been useing Mike Jensen for over a year now and have been putting his strings on everyones bow I have tuned.They have done very well.He is a great guy to work with and the best cust. service I have had so far.Check him out and he will answer any questions you may have.Good luck and most every string builder on has good strings.Welcome to the AT family.Here is his site!!
http://www.mikes-archery.com/id1.html

Aaron


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You can't go wrong with Hinky Strings. 

:thumb: :thumb:

www.hinkystrings.net


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

You will get a lot of different asnwers to a question like this because there are a lot of good ones out there. 

I myself have choosen to go with Wicked1 Strings.


----------



## Spyder06 (Jan 11, 2011)

check out cracker strings


----------



## Spyder06 (Jan 11, 2011)

like andy said, you are going to get alot of answers just take your time choosing, winners choice strings has a thing on their website where you can check out what your strings will look like pretty neat


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Give vapor trail a call, they will build any custom string that you nee. One of the best strings on the market.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

All the string makers are the best here. I have ordered from Bucknasty and H&M. Both were waaaaaayyyyy better than the stock strings on my SBXT. After a half dozen shots I tuned the bow and that was it they didn't budge. I never had a problem but everyone makes mistakes.If you read some posts every string maker here will fix their mistakes on thier dime.


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

60x


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

vapor trail


----------

